# Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!



## dragsterrobby (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
war ich doch gestern bei einen Koiteichbesitzer.
Die Adresse hatte ich von einem Bekannten, der mir sagte, fahr doch da mal hin und schau dir das mal an.
Gesagt getan und ich bin völlig platt was ich da gesehen habe.
Der Teich ist schätzungsweiße 9 x 9 und ca. 2m tief.
Es sind 6 Koi und 2 __ Störe drinnen und nun kommts.
Der älteste Koi ist 30 Jahre und hat eine Größe von locker einem Meter bis 1,30m, alle anderen sind ähnlich und auch etwas kleinere.
Der größte Stör ist ca. 1,20m, der andere nur wenig kleiner!
Schaut euch die Fotos an, die größe kommt schlecht rüber aber ihr könnt es mir glauben.
Für mich ist der Teich viel zu klein für solche Kolosse aber die Koi und die Störe sind schon immer in diesen Teich. Wasser ist super krar aber seht selber.


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Hier noch ein kleines Video:
Oh, sorry ist nix geworden, ich arbeite drann


----------



## Doc (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Das sollte schon reichen  ... Deshalb sagt man ja, dass man die Koi in keine kleinen Teiche setzen sollte. 
Ich kenne auch solche "Geräte"   ...  Ein Bekannter hat auch nur noch Koi über 80cm in seinem Teich.

Schau z.B. mal dieses hier an:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51dC8JXSus4


----------



## Zacky (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Der Teich ist schätzungsweiße 9 x 9 und ca. 2m tief.
> Es sind 6 Koi und 2 __ Störe drinnen...
> 
> Für mich ist der Teich viel zu klein für solche Kolosse aber die Koi und die Störe sind schon immer in diesen Teich...



Leider kann man die Große der Fische nicht wirklich erkennen, sehen aber überwiegend wie Karashigois aus. Die haben ja ein gutes Wachstumspotenzial.

Und findest Du wirkich den Teich mit 81 qm Oberfläche und 162 kbm Volumen echt zu klein!?  Wenn ich dann Vergleich so an unsere überwiegenden Pfützen denke, ist dass doch schon richtig ordentlich für 6 Koi und 2 Störe.

Das Video war auch super, ich schaue mir öfters die Videos von Konishi und Co. an...


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Moin,

hmm - man sagt aber auch, dass ein Fisch mindestens das 10fache seiner Länge zum ausschwimmen haben sollte.  Das Volumen mag ja passen, aber für die __ Störe finde ich es zu klein (kurz).


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Servus

Ist ja ein Wahnsinn ...

Möchte mal live solch Brocken sehen ...

Hier sieht man auch teils so große Koi
Quelle


----------



## Hagalaz (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Habe eine Zeit lang im Stuttgarter Zoo gearbeitet und da hatten wir auch so riesige Kois und normale Karpfen. Fressen einem die Haare vom Kopf^^


----------



## Doc (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

40 KG im Sommer x 89€ bei 5KG ^^


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Hallo 
Nu schreibt Markus was von Masse an Futter ich kann 3 - 4 mal am Tag füttern so jedes mal ein 0,2 L Glas voll bei 13 Koi alter 1 bis 3 Jahre 
aber ich könnte auch 10 mal am Tag ein 0,2 l Glas füttern das machen die Kois dann auch locker weg .
Wieviel ist denn nu wierklich gut an Futtermasse 
oder anders wieviel füttert ihr so am Tag an Masse 


ich gebe das hier
gebe ich meinen Kois zu wenig :?

Gruss R.


----------



## Zacky (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Hallo Reiner.

Ob dein 0.2 l Glas zu wenig oder zu viel wäre, hängt von der Körpermasse / Gewicht je Fisch ab.

Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal und hier hat Jörg das schon sehr gut beschrieben, wieviel gefüttert werden sollte bzw. kann. Im optimalsten Falle sollten es auch mehre kleinere Fütterungen über den Tag verteilt sein, aber wer schafft das schon, wenn man noch arbeiten geht und auch noch andere Dinge im Leben zu leisten hat. 

Hier geht's zum Thema

Wir können gerne mal einen neuen Thread aufmachen, wo wir explicit auf die Koifütterung eingehen.  müsst nur Bescheid geben...


----------



## suddenfun (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Hallo,
Das Thema würde mich schon interessieren, da wäre ich dabei.

Gruß Volker


----------



## CrazyFrog (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Hallo erstmal,

Wie in dem anderen Thema beschrieben füttere ich auch nach Fischgewicht und fahre ganz gut damit! Füttere im Moment knapp 1,5 Prozent bei mir, was ca 230 Gramm sind ohne Probleme mit dem Wasser oder sonstigen. Füttere nur hochwertiges Futter im Mix. Momentan sind's 100 Gramm Kampai, 100 Gramm Black Label und 50 Gramm Söll Organix am Tag.

Gruß Andy


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Hallo 
Danke Andy und nu zum anderen Beitrag


----------



## muh.gp (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Hallo,

wenn ich meine eingestaubten Mathe-Kenntnisse ausgrabe, dann ist A2 + B2 = C2...

Und wenn die Koi clever sind haben sie dann eine etwa 12,70 m lange Diagonale zur Verfügung... ohne Gewähr! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Oh Mann, darum geht es doch gar nicht. 
Warum werden Faustformeln festgelegt? 
Damit einer sie rechnerisch ad absurdum führen kann


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Genau,
ich wollte nur schreiben, wie erstaunt ich war solche großen Koi und __ Störe in einem wie ich finde kleinen Teich sind!


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Hallo Günter,
bei "kleinem Teich" denken halt viele an die im Forum beachteten Größen für Miniteiche und Koiteiche! Letztere gehören halt zu den großen Teichen, und dürfen das ab etwa 15 m³, also gerade mal 10% von dem besichtigten Teich!
ich finde Deinen Beitrag sehr interessant, und eine als gute Quelle für "ab wann geht Koihaltung?". Über den freien Schwimmraum kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Wenn ich sehe, wie schnell meine Rotfedern durch den Teich jagen, dann haben selbst so kleine Fische bei mir wenig Platz (und das sind ~5x3 m² bei 0,2 m langen Fischen - für Kois also Faktor 4-6).


----------



## muh.gp (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Oh Mann, darum geht es doch gar nicht.
> Warum werden Faustformeln festgelegt?
> Damit einer sie rechnerisch ad absurdum führen kann



Ein augenzwinkernder Smiley heißt ja wohl "Scherzchen gemacht"....

Aber für alle humorlosen hier im Forum nochmals klar ausgedrückt: es war nicht ernst gemeint!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Lieber Holger,

der war so klein, den hab ich nicht gesehen.
Du musst doch für mich die großen Smileys benutzen, schließlich trag ich ne Brille


----------



## Joerg (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Hallo Günter,
große Koi sind eher träge, da sie kaum natürliche Feide haben.
Ihre beruhigenden langsamen Bewegungen, sind ein Grund für die Vorliebe einiger nach großen.

Die __ Störe sind ständig in Bewegung und brauchen viel mehr verfügbaren Schwimmraum.

Was die großen dann täglich verputzen weißt du ja auch. Da ist eine gute Filterung nötig, die das bewältigen kann.


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Moin, 
was ich gesehen habe aber nicht erfragt habe ist wohl ein Ultrasieve und darunder ein kleiner Filter mit Filtermatten. 
Der Außlauf in den Teich ein höchstens ein 50ziger Rohr, wo relatiev wenig raus läuft!
Wenn man davon ausgeht das rund um den Teich auch noch eine ca. 30cm Flachwasserzone ist, wo die Riesekoi garnicht schwimmen können, wird es immer Haarsteubender, finde ich!
ich bekomme das Video nicht hier rein, schade aber evtl. kann mir da jemand helfen!


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Günter, stell das Video bei youtube ein, dann kann man des bequem verlinken.


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Solche großen Koi hab ich noch nie gesehen!*

Danke,
hier zu finden, ist nur kurz.
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAwBNHhHLp4[/yt]


----------

